
Where to find a mentor / tutor - ramblerman
I have had great success taking flamenco lessons from a teacher over the last 18 months.<p>I have had much less success putting together my own AI&#x2F;Machine learning trajectory through Coursera and other online resources.<p>Granted these are not exactly the same, I do feel a good teacher, who provides homework and can scale the class to your current level is really useful.<p>So say I wanted to work through this book, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.deeplearningbook.org&#x2F; and pick up the missing math on the way, where might I find someone who can help me with that (through skype or other means). Paid of course!
======
quickben
Are you looking for an AI, ML or a math tutor?

Also, what courses did you take so far (university, etc) for the above, and
what do you feel is lacking?

------
collyw
codementor.com might be an option. Or lookup a related subreddit and try to
find someone there.

